# Firmware: Canon RF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM v1.1.1



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 13, 2022)

> Canon has released new firmware for the Canon RF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM. It’s a minor update and but likely worthwhile to prevent any issues on future shoots.
> Firmware Version 1.1.1 incorporates the following fix:
> 
> Fixes an issue, in which, in rare instances, “Err60” is displayed if zoom operations are performed when the camera is started.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## pixel8foto (Sep 14, 2022)

My r5s frequently lock up in use with this lens specifically, requiring a battery pull to reset. I don't think this is the fix.


----------



## 1D4 (Sep 14, 2022)

I posted in multiple forums including this one about my RF 70-200 2.8 Err 60 woes, but no one else seemed to have the same issue. Had many discussions with Canon support and sent it into Canon twice and they couldn't reproduce it either time. I finally feel vindicated.


----------



## pixel8foto (Sep 14, 2022)

1D4 said:


> I posted in multiple forums including this one about my RF 70-200 2.8 Err 60 woes, but no one else seemed to have the same issue. Had many discussions with Canon support and sent it into Canon twice and they couldn't reproduce it either time. I finally feel vindicated.


Pls post back with your experience of this upgrade.


----------



## 1D4 (Sep 14, 2022)

pixel8foto said:


> Pls post back with your experience of this upgrade.



Will do, but I'm guessing I'll be unlikely to have the issue for a while if it ever comes back. At first, the issue was happening about once every 2 weeks. Then after I sent it into Canon, I didn't get another Err 60 for a full 6 months. Sent it in again, and didn't get another error after it. Not sure what "zoom operations are performed" means, but I'm guessing it means if the zoom ring moves when the camera is started, because the Err 60s would only happen when I first turned on the R5. So I'm guessing I might have twisted the zoom ring a tiny bit as I turned on the camera and raised the camera to my eye.


----------



## rawshooter (Sep 14, 2022)

Ha, I actually had that occasionally, nice to know its nothing serious.

Just tried to reproduce it 4 times before the update with but couldn't force that error. Still seems to be random.


----------



## rawshooter (Sep 14, 2022)

1D4 said:


> So I'm guessing I might have twisted the zoom ring a tiny bit as I turned on the camera and raised the camera to my eye.


If you held it down while turning it on it could have "zoomed" by it's own weight, that lens needs a zoom lock when carrying.


----------



## entoman (Sep 14, 2022)

pixel8foto said:


> My r5s frequently lock up in use with this lens specifically, requiring a battery pull to reset. I don't think this is the fix.


Multiple people including myself have reported lockups such as you describe, but they seem to be completely random, as they've occurred with various lenses, and with multiple different camera settings. FWIW, I've had periodic lockups when using EF 100-400mm and RF 100-500mm, when shooting short RAW bursts with animal-eye AF enabled, and it's happened with mechanical, EFCS and electronic shutter. I use the fastest Delkin and SanDisk CFE-B cards. So far, I haven't had lockups when shooting JPEG bursts.

Even with the camera on default settings, with no custom button changes, some people experience lockups. What is even stranger is that some people (perhaps the majority, who knows?) have never experienced a lockup.

Canon are obviously fully aware of the issue, and are undoubtedly still striving to find out what causes the problems, but I fear that they'll never uncover the cause - it's just something that unfortunate owners will have to live with.

I'd suggest that anyone who buys *any* new camera thoroughly tests it as soon as they get it, and if found faulty in any way, they demand an immediate refund or replacement - in the UK and most other countries there is a statutory "cooling down period" after a sale, in which goods can be returned to the seller. Don't allow yourself to be fobbed off with excuses by the retailer - you are entitled to a refund or replacement if goods are faulty.

... and if it's any consolation, it isn't only the R5 which suffers from random freezes - I've read several reports of exactly the same thing happening with the Sony a7iv (with Sony glass) and I know someone personally who has returned his Nikon Z9 because of inexplicable random freezes. It's virtually impossible for any manufacturer to fully test every possible combination of camera settings, lenses, memory cards and shooting conditions.


----------



## 1D4 (Sep 14, 2022)

rawshooter said:


> If you held it down while turning it on it could have "zoomed" by it's own weight, that lens needs a zoom lock when carrying.



Yes, I thought about that as well, although I normally keep a firm grip on it when lifting it to prevent gravity from extending the lens. Just glad it has finally happened to enough people that Canon investigated it more. I did try twisting the zoom ring while turning on the R5 before I updated the firmware, and it didn't trigger the error. It only happened in the real world, and of course with Murphy's Law, at the worst times, causing me to miss photo ops I traveled hours for


----------



## definedphotography (Sep 14, 2022)

rawshooter said:


> If you held it down while turning it on it could have "zoomed" by it's own weight, that lens needs a zoom lock when carrying.



Not mine. Its pretty tight compared to my "old" EF 70-200 III
No chance of it turning under its own steam.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2022)

definedphotography said:


> Not mine. Its pretty tight compared to my "old" EF 70-200 III
> No chance of it turning under its own steam.


No zoom creep on mine, either.


----------



## LeeBabySimms (Sep 15, 2022)

I shoot a ton of weddings and came to the RF Big White from the EF Little White, 70-200L ƒ4 IS mkII. The RF seems to struggle in full light acquiring subjects compared to the legacy (slower) lens. I've run through several AF tweaks but nothing fixes it. 

Anyone else experience a noticeable lack of "latching on" to moving humans? 

None of my other lenses do it ... RF15-35, RF24-70, RF 85L, RF 85 Macro, EF 35L II, EF 135L


----------



## SHAMwow (Sep 15, 2022)

Had this issue a lot because I carry sling style at my waist. Kind of irritates me how easily it extends under its own weight, but I guess that's just a tradeoff.


----------



## codym90 (Sep 20, 2022)

I still need to get one of these babies. I love my *RF 28-70 2.0*. Would love to have that 70-200 for my weddings. Might get it one day when I have a chunk to spend lol. If it was $1900 I feel like everyone and their mom would have it lol.
Farm at Bentley Fields Photographer


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 20, 2022)

Maybe I misunderstanding the issue about Zoom creep with this lens. It has a lock.


----------



## macrunning (Sep 20, 2022)

rawshooter said:


> If you held it down while turning it on it could have "zoomed" by it's own weight, that lens needs a zoom lock when carrying.


Ummm, the RF 70-200 has a zoom lock. smh


----------



## werunhsv (Oct 16, 2022)

I was going to update my lens, but can't find the download on the Canon page. Am I just missing it? Canon 70-200 page . I also tried from this page, which took me to the Canon 70-200 page. Having this issue on one of my R3's. Need to try it on the other one and see if it happens there.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Oct 16, 2022)

werunhsv said:


> I was going to update my lens, but can't find the download on the Canon page. Am I just missing it? Canon 70-200 page . I also tried from this page, which took me to the Canon 70-200 page. Having this issue on one of my R3's. Need to try it on the other one and see if it happens there.


I see it on the links you provided.


----------



## SHAMwow (Oct 16, 2022)

YuengLinger said:


> Maybe I misunderstanding the issue about Zoom creep with this lens. It has a lock.


When shooting sports and resting the lens at my hip, I am not going to use the zoom lock. It will cause me to miss a shot when I bring the camera back up. Zoom locks have long been suggested to use when "traveling". As in walking and not shooting, or storing the lens, etc. I'm just as confused by people saying they don't understand. Why would I want to lock the lens between every play?


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 17, 2022)

SHAMwow said:


> When shooting sports and resting the lens at my hip, I am not going to use the zoom lock. It will cause me to miss a shot when I bring the camera back up. Zoom locks have long been suggested to use when "traveling". As in walking and not shooting, or storing the lens, etc. I'm just as confused by people saying they don't understand. Why would I want to lock the lens between every play?


The tension ring on the 100-500mm works well.


----------



## SHAMwow (Oct 17, 2022)

YuengLinger said:


> The tension ring on the 100-500mm works well.


Ya I wish we could get more rationale behind design choices. I feel like then I'd at least understand. Like does making a 2.8 at this range make it impossible to prevent the lens creep? As soon as it goes down to my hip, it slowly starts to extend out. I've gotten used to it, but like I've said in previous threads I'd rather have an internal zoom. It hasn't saved much space in my bag either way due to depth, can't stand it up anyways.


----------



## neighborsgoat (Dec 11, 2022)

werunhsv said:


> I was going to update my lens, but can't find the download on the Canon page. Am I just missing it? Canon 70-200 page . I also tried from this page, which took me to the Canon 70-200 page. Having this issue on one of my R3's. Need to try it on the other one and see if it happens there.


I also tried to download the file, yet it seems to be no longer there. Anyone else has this issue?
*Later edit: managed to find it on Canon Canada site*!


----------



## definedphotography (Dec 11, 2022)

neighborsgoat said:


> I also tried to download the file, yet it seems to be no longer there. Anyone else has this issue?
> *Later edit: managed to find it on Canon Canada site*!



I just grabbed mac & windows versions from the Canon USA site. Maybe a brief glitch?


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 12, 2022)

definedphotography said:


> I just grabbed mac & windows versions from the Canon USA site. Maybe a brief glitch?


I get the impression that every regional website needs to add the firmwares to their website manually, some regions are faster than others. Canon Japan and Hong Kong tend to be the first place I look, my local Canon.nl is usually *days* behind those. And the reminder emails tend to be *weeks* late.


----------

